# Hen or rooster??



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

They are both bantam and not sure which breed? Can you help me?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm guessing that the darker one is a hen (pretty sure about it), but the grey one I'm not to sure about. Could be a roo, but not sure yet.
I don't know about the breed.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! And if anyone else has any idea please let me know


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont know breed, but I would say the same. The black one looks like a girly....grey one...a boysie!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

same grey boy, black girl
how old are they?
what breed?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure on breed but they are bantam and 2 months old


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Blue is a cockerel black is a pullet, hard to tell body wise with them on roost, if you can get a couple pics of them walking around maybe profile view from side.. Might help with breed ID.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay thanks I will


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

shickenchit said:


> Blue is a cockerel black is a pullet, hard to tell body wise with them on roost, if you can get a couple pics of them walking around maybe profile view from side.. Might help with breed ID.



















Not the bust pictures but ill try to get more


----------



## shaneandkristy (Sep 2, 2013)

I like that hen  she is soo fluffy I'm gunna die


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like a chocolate Orpington bantam or a cross


----------

